# Facebook post blood boiling



## macp (9 Jan 2017)

A member of our family on my wifes side posted the following on facebook. My feckin blood is boiling.

Whats the difference between red & green, f**k all if your cyclist

So true, sometimes ya just get the urge to push em off.
They're always complaining that drivers don't respect them but the way they think they own the road makes me want to push em off. Also if there's a cycle path why don't they use it??? Makes me want to push em off......don't get me started about cyclists....

Yep ,riding 2 or 3 abreast,blood pressures going up again thinking about it.

Just push em off John.... 





,right I will


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook is the devil's work.

It's ridiculously divisive.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jan 2017)

400bhp said:


> Facebook is the devil's work.
> 
> It's ridiculously divisive.



Gossip - the devils radio.

Facebook is just a platform.


----------



## macp (10 Jan 2017)

Im just surprised and peed off. I commute as often as possible but some days I am just staggered by how drivers treat me as a cyclist having done nothing to encourage there behaviour.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2017)

Idiots have existed since the dawn of time. Facebook and the Daily Mail Comments section have gifted them a platform to declare to the world that they are idiots and other idiots "like" their nonsense to make them feel good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2017)

Sound like a bunch of self-gratification artists! You can pick your friends but not your family.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2017)

When drivers stop doing the same, stop advancing to the Advance Stop Line, then maybe they'll have something to complain about.

Until then, let them get their own house in order first.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sound like a bunch of self-gratification artists! You can pick your friends but not your family.


Family or not, it's simple to unfollow them.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jan 2017)

Come join the revolution; feel the freedom:


----------



## Inertia (10 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sound like a bunch of self-gratification artists! You can pick your friends but not your family.


Maybe, but no law says you have to have family as friends


----------



## steve50 (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook, the platform where keyboard warriors live in glass houses and still throw stones.
Chances are your family member would probably never repeat their posted statement to your face or they might even laugh it off and say it was done in jest. Take no notice of them.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2017)

It's Facebook, not real life. You'll be getting angry at Easterners next.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Family or not, it's simple to unfollow them.


Or to "un-friend" them

And if they ask it will be quite simple to tell them why.


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

You could try discussing it with them. Once you've calmed down, of course.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jan 2017)

macp said:


> Im just surprised and peed off. I commute as often as possible but some days I am just staggered by how drivers treat me as a cyclist having done nothing to encourage there behaviour.



It's human nature - people feel safe when everyone is the same as them and can point at another group as being other than them. This reinforces their sense of belonging to the group.

_Look at us, we drive cars, we like the same tv programmes, we think debt is a good idea - look at those cyclists aren't they weird? They're not like us!_


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2017)

No, read it a few more times, get really, really angry, then march round to see them for a chat.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> No, read it a few more times, get really, really angry, then march round to see them for a chat.



Agreed - sudden, unexpected and overwhelming violence leaves a more effective impression.


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2017)

steve50 said:


> Facebook, the platform where keyboard warriors live in glass houses and still throw stones.
> Chances are your family member would probably never repeat their posted statement to your face or they might even laugh it off and say it was done in jest. Take no notice of them.


Nah all forums. Sadly.

Apparently I am a pavement riding , on road weaving, red light jumping scumbag with no lights that blind everybody because they are too bright.


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> It's human nature - people feel safe when everyone is the same as them and can point at another group as being other than them. This reinforces their sense of belonging to the group.
> 
> _Look at us, we drive cars, we like the same tv programmes, we think debt is a good idea - look at those cyclists aren't they weird? They're not like us!_


This is why I would suggest that unfriending them is a bad idea. We need to surround ourselves with people we don't agree with and who challenge our thinking, otherwise we just become isolationist and hostile. Unfriending would just amplify the effect you describe, both for the OP and their antagonist.


----------



## Globalti (10 Jan 2017)

Never been on farcebook and never felt the need to gossip about my private affairs.

I'm beginning to suspect that Trump will be the first ever president to be indicted or even prosecuted as a consequence of his own verbal incontinence on social media. The fat oaf just can't keep his gob shut.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2017)

Agreed. He handled Streep badly. I'd have simply tweeted...

"Merrill Streep? Never heard of him." and left it at that.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> This is why I would suggest that unfriending them is a bad idea. We need to surround ourselves with people we don't agree with and who challenge our thinking, otherwise we just become isolationist and hostile. Unfriending would just amplify the effect you describe, both for the OP and their antagonist.



You don't have to.

You can "unfollow" a friend so you don't see their pish, but you remain "friends".

Even if you did unfriend them, unless they trawl through their friend list all the time they'd almost certainly not find out.


----------



## GGJ (10 Jan 2017)

Not worth bothering about, there are millions of 'grown up adults' in this country with the same small minded attitude


----------



## david k (10 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> It's human nature - people feel safe when everyone is the same as them and can point at another group as being other than them. This reinforces their sense of belonging to the group.
> 
> _Look at us, we drive cars, we like the same tv programmes, we think debt is a good idea - look at those cyclists aren't they weird? They're not like us!_


_.......Let's all point at them together ........._


----------



## david k (10 Jan 2017)

I use Facebook, don't post a lot and try to clear my friends every now and then.
It's good when you're working away for keeping in touch with friends and family
I don't post anything personal
I clear all my groups every now and then, normally at the start of the year, problem with groups is I see the nonesense typed and jump in, only to find I've wasted far too much time with idiots

It's good if you control your own use


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You don't have to.
> 
> You can "unfollow" a friend so you don't see their pish, but you remain "friends".
> 
> Even if you did unfriend them, unless they trawl through their friend list all the time they'd almost certainly not find out.


So what's the point in that? I'm suggesting that the OP _should _be able to see what they've written, and should attempt to start a calm, reasonable dialogue about it.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> So what's the point in that? I'm suggesting that the OP _should _be able to see what they've written, and should attempt to start a calm, reasonable dialogue about it.



Diplomacy I guess? I get what you're saying, but if reading something is upsetting the OP so much then it's best not bothering with.


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Put a reply saying you're upset that they're asking people to attack you and that more motorists jump red (it's about the same proportion and there are more motorists in absolute numbers) and are much more dangerous, then take it from there if they engage. They may just delete their stupidity.


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Diplomacy I guess? I get what you're saying, but if reading something is upsetting the OP so much then it's best not bothering with.


It does depend on the particular relationship they have with that person I suppose. Ignoring them might be the best way to avoid a family row.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook is for sad people IMO


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Facebook is for sad people IMO


It easily makes people sad, yes. Imagine this forum with one very part time human moderator and that's Facebook.


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Jan 2017)

Indeed, it's human nature. It can all be explained with: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Out-group_homogeneity

Now you know the problem, work on the solution. Invite said person out on a quick pootle and they'll quickly change their tune.

+1 to deleting facebook, nothing good ever came from wasting your life away on that shoot. Get back on your bike.


----------



## Joffey (10 Jan 2017)

macp said:


> A member of our family on my wifes side posted the following on facebook. My feckin blood is boiling.
> 
> Whats the difference between red & green, f**k all if your cyclist
> 
> ...



I hope you had a public argument on her timeline about this!


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Jan 2017)

I have this on a regular basis in the office, I just laugh now people are clueless in general, the best one is when they say you should pay tax, I say I pay the correct amount of emission duty, but if you want the government to legislate on it and basically say I am a free road user that will cost the tax payer money then keep banging on about it, then it falls to get insurance their faces when I say I am insured is priceless.

As for FaceBook, it's a bigger hive of wretched scum and villainy than Mos Eisley.


----------



## Dan B (10 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> Nah all forums. Sadly.
> 
> Apparently I am a pavement riding , on road weaving, red light jumping scumbag with no lights that blind everybody because they are too bright.


Also you're holding up traffic by going too fast. And let's not forget, wearing fluorescent lycra that makes you invisible


----------



## Inertia (10 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Agreed. He handled Streep badly. I'd have simply tweeted...
> 
> "Merrill Streep? Never heard of him." and left it at that.


No, thats just a more subtle variation of what he would do. He seems unable to take any critism without responding with petty insults on twitter which makes him look incredibly insecure.

Im not a huge advocate for facebook but its what you make of it, it contains your supposed friends, any scum and villiany you added yourself.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> more motorists jump red (it's about the same proportion and there are more motorists in absolute numbers)


Fact or fiction?


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Jan 2017)

I had a spat with a friend on FB for posting a picture of a group of cyclists with the word tw@ts on it. I took offence. We had an uncomfortable chat and in the end we talk it through and sorted it out.


----------



## Globalti (10 Jan 2017)

There are a few practical reasons why I (and my wife and son) don't use Facebook: Firstly I've been shocked in the past at the ease with which posters on web fora like this and Singletrack can find out personal details on contributors who are alleged to have cheated or short-changed other posters through the classified ads. Within minutes, somebody with a bit of internet savvy will have identified the supposed villain and broadcast their name, address and other details and the witch hunt begins. Mind you, I wish somebody could use this skill to locate a man aged 70 who owes £28,000 to one of my overseas agents after a business deal went wrong.

....which brings me to my second reason; a year or two ago a Police detective said on Crimewatch, of somebody the Police wanted to interview: "He doesn't use social media so he's proving quite difficult to find." That's good enough for me. 

Thirdly, once that information is out there, it's permanent. We have no idea how this information will be used or abused ten, twenty or fifty years from now.


----------



## Jody (10 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> It's Facebook, not real life. You'll be getting angry at *Easterners* next.



Hull, Poland, middle east, asia?


----------



## macp (10 Jan 2017)

Well it continues the usual crap.

*Them*
Ohhhh and whilst I'm on a rant - the law should enforce No riding 2 abreast, and when no cycle lanes available cyclists adhere to the rules applied to all drivers.

*Them*
Plus if you want to have a say on the road PAY road tax - well, that is until I get a bike !!!








*My response* (yes I know dont feed them)
Usual typical ignorant responses so we cyclists all get tarred with the same brush. I get so peed off by inconsiderate drivers trying to kill me in the morning going to work as I mind my own business. Oh and by the way road tax has not existed since 1937. I pay VED for my cars which is based on the volume of C02 emitted. I pay plenty of tax for my bikes and all my clothing. Rule 66 of the highway codes states cyclists should never ride more than 2 abreast.

*Them*
This rant of mine is directed only at inconsiderate cyclists and as you are not one of them by your admission the cap doesn't need to fit young man! Oh but I do suggest you always adhere to Rule 66 which I feel sure you do. Now to all you idiot cyclists on the road BEHAVE.








*Me again* (but thats it)
I ride two abreast when it is safe to do so young lady. Now to all you idiot drivers on the road BEHAVE !


----------



## TrishnBonnie (10 Jan 2017)

I've started to read facebook posts from the end so if it says to copy and paste I don't read it and scroll on, in fact those posts are putting me off facebook I use it less now.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jan 2017)

TrishnBonnie said:


> I've started to read facebook posts from the end so if it says to copy and paste I don't read it and scroll on, in fact those posts are putting me off facebook I use it less now.


This is my favourite 'copy and paste' post, and the only one that I _have_ copied and pasted...



> PLEASE put this as your status if you know someone who has been eaten by penguins. Penguins are nearly unstoppable, and when hungry, also breathe fire. 71% of people won't copy this into their status because they have already been eaten by penguins, 28% are hiding in their showers with fire extinguishers awaiting the coming penguinocalypse, another 3% can't do math (anymore than i can!), and the remaining 1% are awesome and will repost this.



On a more cycling-related note, this was posted the other day (by the A metre matters FB group), if you _are_ on FB might be worth sharing that kind of thing now and then.





Edit - although there is a mistake in 3 - the opposing lane may contain a cyclist or motorcyclist coming the other way, in which case the overtaking car cannot pull completely into it although they may still be able to overtake leaving a sufficient margin, depending on the positioning of our overtakee.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2017)

If I spot any mates doing an anti cyclist rant I just l tell them cyclists don't put people in hospital with broken spines. That shuts them up.


----------



## Alex H (10 Jan 2017)

david k said:


> It's good when you're working away for keeping in touch with friends and family



I've asked this before and never received a proper answer, so I'll give it one more go 

What does Facebook do so well, that you can't do it with email and goodness, gracious the telephone?


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

Blimey!
Facebook is the best!
It's great for "bigging yourself up", "showing off", "giving yourself an ego boost" etc etc etc.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2017)

Read it again and again, let the rage build and burn in your head, then go see him.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Read it again and again, let the rage build and burn in your head, then go see him.


No, no, no, just agree and join in like everybody else, it's great!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (10 Jan 2017)

I'm not on Faceache but occasionally stumble across a stupid comment about cycling on the Bristol-chip-off-Daily-Mail-Post website. Bristol cyclists will know what a toilet roll this rag can be.

However, I was recently enraged by the comment on a girl who was recently assaulted on the Bristol Railway Path by a bloke on a bike:

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/school...h-cycle-path/story-30031020-detail/story.html

The onerous comment is from 'Docklobster' who said all cyclists are child molesters. I reported it as abuse and emailed the paper with my objections to it but of course, they've done F*** all about it. If I said that their employees were a bunch of liars and thieves, it would get take down in minutes. Therefore, I would like to ask my fellow CC'ers if they would be so kind enough to give a quick thumbs down to this moron by clicking on the down thumb symbol. You don't need an account to do it. Lets see if we can give him soooo many negative thumbs. I've given him minus 5 so far.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook turns normal people into nobbers. One day, all our politicians and school teachers will have grown up with Facebook, and nobbishness will be normalised.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

It is somewhat ironic that everyone lambasting Facebook are happily typing away on Cyclechat, go figure.


----------



## hatler (10 Jan 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I'm not on Faceache but occasionally stumble across a stupid comment about cycling on the Bristol-chip-off-Daily-Mail-Post website. Bristol cyclists will know what a toilet roll this rag can be.
> 
> However, I was recently enraged by the comment on a girl who was recently assaulted on the Bristol Railway Path by a bloke on a bike:
> 
> ...


I read that comment as a tongue in cheek response to the truly offensive comment immediately above it by usernamegvien.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> It is somewhat ironic that everyone lambasting Facebook are happily typing away on Cyclechat, go figure.


The difference being, CycleChat is just a bunch of anonymous people, with a supposedly common interest in cycling. You don't know me and I don't know you. You can pretty much say what you like about other members on here within site rules, and it doesn't transfer into real life. Unless you have chosen to make personal acquaintance with fellow members; in which case - you should have known better!


----------



## Will Spin (10 Jan 2017)

New Year's resolution, delete Facebook app from smart phone and iPad...result = bliss.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Read it again and again, let the rage build and burn in your head, then go see him.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

Brandane said:


> The difference being, CycleChat is just a bunch of anonymous people, with a supposedly common interest in cycling. You don't know me and I don't know you. You can pretty much say what you like about other members on here within site rules, and it doesn't transfer into real life. Unless you have chosen to make personal acquaintance with fellow members; in which case - you should have known better!


True, but most of the confrontation I see on Facebook is not on my "friends" posts but on other groups or pages which tends to swarm huge herds of the same or directly opposing views, rather like us lot arguing about helmets (ahem) or new wheels.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2017)

Read it again and again, for you are the Angel of Death and the time of reckoning is at hand.


----------



## Ed Phelan (10 Jan 2017)

At this point, Facebook only functions as a handy reminder of birthdays. I wouldn't even humour it if I were you, Facebook's intended to showcase the best in people - but does anything but.


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook's sometimes a bit of fun if I'm bored and fancy a righteous argument. I'm currently involved in a jolly chat with a friend of a friend, a camera cyclist who seems to think he's justified in screaming at nurses and kicking mirrors off cars because the driver is on the phone. Nobody seems to be agreeing with him.


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Fact or fiction?


Fact, as far as I can tell. Some estimates are that _more_ motorists jump reds than cyclists - and that certainly agrees with what I see around the fens, but we don't have many red lights and many of the ones in towns can be bypassed when cycling. Here's the ever-helpful Bez's summary: http://beyondthekerb.org.uk/laws-whos-breaking-what/



Alex H said:


> What does Facebook do so well, that you can't do it with email and goodness, gracious the telephone?


You _can_ do it with other methods, but facebook is less pushy than large group emails and cheaper than the telephone. I'm no fan but I can see what it does well - and then once you're on the site, it presents a bottomless pit of updates for you to scroll through, with periodic notification popups to get you clicking through to a new bottomless pit... it's like a forum that behaves like a drug dealer.



Ed Phelan said:


> At this point, Facebook only functions as a handy reminder of birthdays.


I'm pretty sure I've never told it my birthday. I know it's not hard to find out from official records, but why give it them on a plate?


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2017)

Spinney said:


> This is my favourite 'copy and paste' post, and the only one that I _have_ copied and pasted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




However you do get 
Bloody cyclists!!

Hold on if cyclists are 3 abreast then not sure their would be a 1.5m gap between the overtaking 

car and the outside cyclists. Surely that would recreate the same as #1?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_fid=58976&share_type=t&share_pid=351400


----------



## Spinney (10 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> However you do get
> Bloody cyclists!!
> 
> Hold on if cyclists are 3 abreast then not sure their would be a 1.5m gap between the overtaking
> ...


The graphic says it assumes 3 m wide lanes, so if all the positioning was spot on, there could be 1 m between the car and the centreline, and if each cyclist takes up 0.7 m width, with the inside one in the gutter, then that leaves 0.9 m spare on that side, giving 1.9 m gap. OK, not realistic, but not _too _far out. But perhaps does serve to point out that 2 abreast is better.


----------



## Jody (10 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> ......and kicking mirrors off cars because the driver is on the phone. Nobody seems to be agreeing with him.



I remember getting into a discussion with @GrumpyGregry when I first started on this forum about the rights and wrongs of kicking someones mirror off if they close passed you. I said then (and still do) that I think it is wrong but must admit the thought has crossed my mind a couple of times when I have been on the road.


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> Hold on if cyclists are 3 abreast then not sure their would be a 1.5m gap between the overtaking car and the outside cyclists. Surely that would recreate the same as #1?


With cyclists with dysfunctional logic like that, who needs motorists? 



Jody said:


> I remember getting into a discussion with @GrumpyGregry when I first started on this forum about the rights and wrongs of kicking someones mirror off if they close passed you. I said then (and still do) that I think it is wrong but must admit the thought has crossed my mind a couple of times when I have been on the road.


The local famous cases of potatoes up the exhaust is funnier.


----------



## Jody (10 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> The local famous cases of potatoes up the exhaust is funnier.



Did they get the idea from Beverley Hills Cops


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Jody said:


> Did they get the idea from Beverley Hills Cops


Not as far as I know: I think the potatovist was on her way home from market the first time she did it!


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jan 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Facebook is for sad people IMO



But forums are different because...you can continue arguing for years/decades?


----------



## Shortandcrisp (10 Jan 2017)

Pretending to agree with people you strongly disagree with is an effective tool on arsebook. That way at least some of those less prattish are able to get the message; used to be satire but I'm reliably informed that it's now called being 'mugged off' by those who are down and hip.

Never get into a proper argument with a twat. It's but a small step from there to the sanatorium. Lost count of the number of times I've had to post that there is *no such thing as f*cking road tax!!!!!!*


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> It is somewhat ironic that everyone lambasting Facebook are happily typing away on Cyclechat, go figure.


cyclechat's full of nobbers too.


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

Jody said:


> I remember getting into a discussion with @GrumpyGregry when I first started on this forum about the rights and wrongs of kicking someones mirror off if they close passed you. I said then (and still do) that I think it is wrong but must admit the thought has crossed my mind a couple of times when I have been on the road.


Regardless of the rights and wrongs I simply doubt its effectiveness as a driver education tool.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Jan 2017)

Sir Tim Berners-Lee inventor of the web (1989).

"The alternative is a Web in which governments or large companies, or frequently a close association of the two, try to control the internet, with packets of information delivered in a way that discriminates for commercial or political reasons. Regimes of every sort spy on their citizens, deriving hugely accurate and detailed profiles of them and their intimate lives. Today, the battle is building. The rights of individual people on the Web are being attacked, and at the moment only a few people really understand and realize what is going on."


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2017)

On my farcebook today. NFI..


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2017)

You could kill them, their children, parents and every single relation in an orgy of debauched sadism, violence and evil



.... or even worse - defriend them


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Whereas I've posted https://www.facebook.com/groups/klwnbugsters/permalink/1431682893522592/ of three motorists jumping red. The last two weren't even close - the cycle crossing had turned green, but I saw them coming, as did other people waiting to cycle across.

I've seen far worse, of course. It now seems routine for motorists to drive through red up to 10s after it's changed, if they think no-one's coming or if it's only a bloody cyclist.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> With cyclists with dysfunctional logic like that, who needs motorists?
> 
> 
> The local famous cases of potatoes up the exhaust is funnier.



Allegedly breaking off matchsticks in the door lock has been a long favourite for all the "diplomatic" cars that don't pay parking fines


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2017)

I guess I must just have an awesome lot of friends on Facebook. Some close personal friends in real life, some cycling acquaintances, some music people, groups for orchestras and cycling clubs, Facebook events for publicising concerts and races, organising social events, announcements of life events (births, engagements, marriages, deaths etc), nice photos of places I'll never go, humorous exchanges, politics, wordnerdery, and NO CCd TO ALL EMAIL CHAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I guess I must just have an awesome lot of friends on Facebook. Some close personal friends in real life, some cycling acquaintances, some music people, groups for orchestras and cycling clubs, Facebook events for publicising concerts and races, organising social events, announcements of life events (births, engagements, marriages, deaths etc), nice photos of places I'll never go, humorous exchanges, politics, wordnerdery, and NO CCd TO ALL EMAIL CHAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly, it is what you make it


----------



## Spinney (10 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I guess I must just have an awesome lot of friends on Facebook. Some close personal friends in real life, some cycling acquaintances, some music people, groups for orchestras and cycling clubs, Facebook events for publicising concerts and races, organising social events, announcements of life events (births, engagements, marriages, deaths etc), nice photos of places I'll never go, humorous exchanges, politics, wordnerdery, and NO CCd TO ALL EMAIL CHAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's more like my experience of it.


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Spinney said:


> That's more like my experience of it.


Wait until your family discover it


----------



## Oxo (10 Jan 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> cyclechat's full of nobbers too.


That's a bit strong, even for a small minded troll.


----------



## Milzy (10 Jan 2017)

400bhp said:


> Facebook is the devil's work.
> 
> It's ridiculously divisive.


My latest face book status


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook is a bit of a red herring in this case, I mean why do all these people hate cyclists? They clearly have seen some less than acceptable road craft by cyclists or are just plain jealous. 
It's up to us to get our house in order which is tricky as cycling is such a broad church.
Personally, as a club rider I think I ride pretty good and adhere to the Highway Code, but I have been known to ride through red lights on roadworks on country roads if no one is about . We do attract abuse for riding 2 abreast or riding in groups making it harder for vehicles to overtake. On Sunday I was in a group of 12 and we actually split it in half and gave a "gap" to make it easier to overtake on a particularly bendy piece of road. We mostly wear club jerseys and don't want to bring the club into disrepute, as it's pretty obvious people know where to complain.
However I don't ride in cities and understand that takes a different approach with lots of "last minute" lane changes or avoidance manoeuvres. The last time I did ride in London (final stage of TOB) was like night and day different to my normal riding .


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> With cyclists with dysfunctional logic like that, who needs motorists?
> 
> 
> The local famous cases of potatoes up the exhaust is funnier.


It's not a cyclist it's an entitled Mr Toad nobber .


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

My latest Facebook conversation concerned a cat attacking a dog on our local village page 

And I've now had this posted by a mate, how very relevant, spread the message people


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> It's up to us to get our house in order which is tricky as cycling is such a broad church.


No, it's really not. No more than it's up to motorists to stop other motorists demolishing bus shelters with their cars before we build any new motorways. A cyclist committing a criminal act does not excuse anyone assaulting another cyclist as described in the OP - or even the criminal one, for that matter!

The problem is that you're up against the massive marketing budgets of car manufacturers who consistently sell a myth of empty roads and freedom, so the masses deny that they're being caged and strapped in behind a steering wheel, working for nothing instead of relaxing, spending lots of time sitting in traffic queues and snorting the exhaust of a fellow mug who's been conned exactly the same way - when they realise, they're angry, and they can easily take it out on an "outgroup" who they see has made a more successful travel choice.

How long can even the huge marketing budgets of King Car-nute hold back the tide of reality? And when it doesn't, how can we redirect the anger of conned motorists towards someone else, like the car manufacturers or the government?


----------



## captain nemo1701 (10 Jan 2017)

hatler said:


> I read that comment as a tongue in cheek response to the truly offensive comment immediately above it by usernamegvien.


Point taken but it still reads a bit ambiguous for me.


----------



## Ian H (10 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I guess I must just have an awesome lot of friends on Facebook. Some close personal friends in real life, some cycling acquaintances, some music people, groups for orchestras and cycling clubs, Facebook events for publicising concerts and races, organising social events, announcements of life events (births, engagements, marriages, deaths etc), nice photos of places I'll never go, humorous exchanges, politics, wordnerdery, and NO CCd TO ALL EMAIL CHAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[goes away to mercilessly spam Mr Trumpet with fake news about his brother, Donald, and miracle cures for trumpeters' bell-end]


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> The problem is that you're up against the massive marketing budgets of car manufacturers who consistently sell a myth of empty roads and freedom, so the masses deny that they're being caged and strapped in behind a steering wheel, working for nothing instead of relaxing, spending lots of time sitting in traffic queues and snorting the exhaust of a fellow mug who's been conned exactly the same way - when they realise, they're angry, and they can easily take it out on an "outgroup" who they see has made a more successful travel choice.


Bonkers, I drive and cycle but we as a family can't and won't do every journey on a bike, we are not living in the dark ages!


----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2017)

Jody said:


> I remember getting into a discussion with @GrumpyGregry when I first started on this forum about the rights and wrongs of kicking someones mirror off if they close passed you. I said then (and still do) that I think it is wrong but must admit the thought has crossed my mind a couple of times when I have been on the road.


I've been chatting to this guy a bit more and he says the reason he cycles is because he realises he's an angry person and has come to the conclusion that being angry on a bike is safer than being angry in a car, where he might end up ramming someone off the road or something. So it's actually kind of a responsible attitude which we could do with more people adopting, when it's put like that...


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2017)

Take some steroids, snort some cocaine, read the post until you're indescribably angry, grab your chainsaw and go visit the brighter.


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Bonkers, I drive and cycle but we as a family can't and won't do every journey on a bike, we are not living in the dark ages!


No-one's saying to cycle every journey, but don't you agree that people reach for the exhaust (crack) pipe more readily than makes any sort of sense? For example, it's 1km to the Post Office from my house with a cycle track all the way, easy cycle parking and a good light-controlled crossing, but a tiny car park and a dodgy near-blind junction to get back onto the main road in a car, but I'm sure plenty of people would still drive there and back to post a letter. That's f'd-up, isn't it?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2017)

Jody said:


> I remember getting into a discussion with @GrumpyGregry when I first started on this forum about the rights and wrongs of kicking someones mirror off if they close passed you. I said then (and still do) that I think it is wrong but must admit the thought has crossed my mind a couple of times when I have been on the road.


It is wrong.

It is on a list of many wrong things I've done.

It is quite near the bottom of the list.

If folk didn't fetishise cars so much I doubt folk would think it as wrong as it seems they do.

It is nothing compared to what dozens of cph cyclists will do to a car whose driver has erred.


----------



## Apollonius (10 Jan 2017)

Facebook, bikes and cars are all what the users of these technologies make of them. The factor we cannot control is the humans behind them. As for Facebook, I am currently being highly entertained by a series of threads on our village in the past, which is bringing out all sorts of memories and old photos of the place. It is magic, and full of love and good humour. 
Don't blame the messenger for the message!


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> No-one's saying to cycle every journey, but don't you agree that people reach for the exhaust (crack) pipe more readily than makes any sort of sense? For example, it's 1km to the Post Office from my house with a cycle track all the way, easy cycle parking and a good light-controlled crossing, but a tiny car park and a dodgy near-blind junction to get back onto the main road in a car, but I'm sure plenty of people would still drive there and back to post a letter. That's f'd-up, isn't it?


Yes, but I believe the majority of people to be just plain lazy, I don't necessarily believe that's the cars fault.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2017)

Kill everyone


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Yes, but I believe the majority of people to be just plain lazy, I don't necessarily believe that's the cars fault.


Oh well. I think they've been conned.


----------



## i hate hills (10 Jan 2017)

macp said:


> A member of our family on my wifes side posted the following on facebook. My feckin blood is boiling.
> 
> Whats the difference between red & green, f**k all if your cyclist
> 
> ...


Ok calm down ....Facebook imo is for f**king losers . When you're out on your bike with your "friends" thats REAL people you can smile and think of said family member and their 200 odd kiddy on friends..........


----------



## crazyjoe101 (10 Jan 2017)

macp said:


> ... between red & green....



Lol the guy can't even form a sentence, whatever he was trying to say the difference between he just used the same word twice? Difference between green and green? Twerp.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Read it again and again, for you are the Angel of Death and the time of reckoning is at hand.
> View attachment 156737



Is that image culled from the internet? Stressed Eric was one of my must watches way back when it was on. The episode Pony was genius.


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jan 2017)

macp said:


> A member of our family on my wifes side posted the following on facebook. My feckin blood is boiling.
> 
> Whats the difference between red & green, f**k all if your cyclist
> 
> ...


Having spent most of the day at hospital with child 2, I think there are bigger things in life to get wound up about. (Although I'd confess to sometimes having a short fuse). Having defended cyclists on more than one ocassion a specific vehicle forum I am a member of, I am well aware of the prejudice faced by cyclists, quite apart from the abuse suffered on the road.

As I think @classic33 said earlier in the thread, motorists also need to get their own houses' in order. Only the other day as I cycled to the hosptial from work, I had an 18 tonner decide to do a 3 point turn on an A road (a gap in the cars but heh feck the cyclist), a white BMW who almost T boned me, a driver who thought her BMW Z8 would look better with a cyclist shape in the side and a Toyota Aygo driver who seemed pissed that a cyclist wanted to pass her roller skate on wheels, even though said roller skate wasn't going anywhere because it was stuck in standing traffic and I wasn't.  

In the interest of balance, I also saw 4 cyclists without lights, when they were clearly required, including a PCSO who so far as I could see had no excuse as he was riding a hub dynamo bike.


----------



## david k (10 Jan 2017)

Alex H said:


> I've asked this before and never received a proper answer, so I'll give it one more go
> 
> What does Facebook do so well, that you can't do it with email and goodness, gracious the telephone?


Where do I start? Lots of things, Facebook isn't email and isn't phoning, it's different, not better not worse just a different method


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Having spent most of the day at hospital with child 2, I think there are bigger things in life to get wound up about. (Although I'd confess to sometimes having a short fuse). Having defended cyclists on more than one ocassion a specific vehicle forum I am a member of, I am well aware of the prejudice faced by cyclists, quite apart from the abuse suffered on the road.
> 
> As I think @classic33 said earlier in the thread, motorists also need to get their own houses' in order. Only the other day as cycled to the hosptial from work, I had an 18 tonner decide to do a 3 point turn on an A road (a gap in the cars but heh feck the cyclist), a white BMW who almost T boned me, a driver who thought her BMW Z8 would look better with a cyclist shape in the side and a Toyota Aygo driver who seemed pissed that a cyclist wanted to pass her roller skate on wheels, even though said roller skate wasn't going anywhere because it was stuck in standing traffic and I wasn't.
> 
> In the interest of balance, I also saw 4 cyclists without lights, when they were clearly required, including a PCSO who so far as I could see had no excuse as *he was riding a hub dynamo bike*.


Electric assist?


----------



## david k (10 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I guess I must just have an awesome lot of friends on Facebook. Some close personal friends in real life, some cycling acquaintances, some music people, groups for orchestras and cycling clubs, Facebook events for publicising concerts and races, organising social events, announcements of life events (births, engagements, marriages, deaths etc), nice photos of places I'll never go, humorous exchanges, politics, wordnerdery, and NO CCd TO ALL EMAIL CHAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


True, you can use it positively with friends or as a medium to join or start arguments. You can change settings, delete 'friends' , remove yourself from groups etc. If you don't like your experience, then you can change it which I do now and then
There are people I am friends with but are removed from showing information in my feeds, another good tip


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Electric assist?



Don't know about that. Saw his fluorescent top long before I saw his bike and clocked massive rear light and oversize hubs as I passed him.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2017)

david k said:


> True, you can use it positively with friends or as a medium to join or start arguments. You can change settings, delete 'friends' , remove yourself from groups etc. If you don't like your experience, then you can change it which I do now and then
> There are people I am friends with but are removed from showing information in my feeds, another good tip


Oh, and add to those: blocking any games that your friends are playing from appearing on your newsfeed, and not using any apps that trawl through your list of friends and all your posts and photographs, or signing on to other websites using your FB log-on. Oh, and using a good ad and pop-up blocker to cut out all the fluff.

I think sometimes people forget that all this is provided for no subscription fee (and I'm aware I'm subverting that with the blockers), so a bit of work on the user's part to make it work for them isn't too much of a price to pay for a pretty awesome communication tool.


----------



## greekonabike (11 Jan 2017)

Haha Facebook. I was addicted to it until I deleted the app from my phone. I'd still go to open the app multiple times a day even though I knew it wasn't there. I occasionally go on Facebook now to check out events or to contact someone who I'm friends with but don't like enough to text them. 

I see a lot of hatred towards everything and everyone on Facebook and it's the same on all platforms. The other day I was suggested a group that targeted religious people and the day after a group that appeared to target parents. I'm not sure what it targeted about them but there you go. 

We can all get along. In the Democratic Republic of GOAB people are forced to get along. It's an ok system but a lot of people tend to disagree with it and that has unfortunately resulted in a rapid increase in 'accidental deaths' being logged by our coroner. Dr. Schnrub. 

GOAB


----------



## Lozz360 (11 Jan 2017)

Alex H said:


> I've asked this before and never received a proper answer, so I'll give it one more go
> 
> What does Facebook do so well, that you can't do it with email and goodness, gracious the telephone?


My main activity is sailing dinghy racing. The class association of the boat that I race at club and national level now only publishes future regattas, reports and results on their FB page, which I can only access by being on FB. Also, although my local sailing club will send me information by email, if I want to find out if another member is intending to sail there today (reason being we have a minimum two boat rule on the reservoir for safety) I can only do so by asking on the club's FB page. Cycling seems to be different, for instance, if I have a technical query regarding my bike, I can ask the question on CC and normally get good answers. If I have a technical query concerning the boat I race, I can only do so via the FB page.

As others have said it is also useful for keeping in contact with family that you are not in regular contact with. For instance, nephews and nieces who live some distance away, may not email me directly to tell me they have been accepted on a particular Uni course but they are very likely to share it on FB. 

I can also understand the negative comments people on this thread saying that FB is for f**king losers. It can be incredibly inane. I often feel that we could share the Strava plot on our most epic ride of our lives and only get the odd "like" from fellow cycling FB friends and then someone can share the fact that they are having a pub lunch at their local and their timeline fills up with likes. I can't understand that. Maybe sharing one's achievements comes across as showing off.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jan 2017)

Lozz360 said:


> My main activity is sailing dinghy racing. The class association of the boat that I race at club and national level now only publishes future regattas, reports and results on their FB page, which I can only access by being on FB. Also, although my local sailing club will send me information by email, if I want to find out if another member is intending to sail there today (reason being we have a minimum two boat rule on the reservoir for safety) I can only do so by asking on the club's FB page. Cycling seems to be different, for instance, if I have a technical query regarding my bike, I can ask the question on CC and normally get good answers. If I have a technical query concerning the boat I race, I can only do so via the FB page.
> 
> As others have said it is also useful for keeping in contact with family that you are not in regular contact with. For instance, nephews and nieces who live some distance away, may not email me directly to tell me they have been accepted on a particular Uni course but they are very likely to share it on FB.
> 
> I can also understand the negative comments people on this thread saying that FB is for f**king losers. It can be incredibly inane. I often feel that we could share the Strava plot on our most epic ride of our lives and only get the odd "like" from fellow cycling FB friends and then someone can share the fact that they are having a pub lunch at their local and their timeline fills up with likes. I can't understand that. Maybe sharing one's achievements comes across as showing off.


I think some people have "friends" and some people have lots of "people they vaguely know" which gives lots of "likes" I don't tend to accept or want people I'd barely raise a hand to if I passed them in the street.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> I think some people have "friends" and some people have lots of "people they vaguely know" which gives lots of "likes" I don't tend to accept or want people I'd barely raise a hand to if I passed them in the street.



I'm very picky with friends on Facebook, and will unfriend someone who I think is out of order. With friend requests I'll look very closely at a request before deciding whether to accept or not. I mostly use FB to keep up with family and friends and local cycle clubs and local cycling in general.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm very picky with friends on Facebook, and will unfriend someone who I think is out of order. With friend requests I'll look very closely at a request before deciding whether to accept or not. I mostly use FB to keep up with family and friends and local cycle clubs and local cycling in general.


Ditto for me too, it's a lot like Strava with unknowns requesting to follow you.....


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Ditto for me too, it's a lot like Strava with unknowns requesting to follow you.....



Yes I've had some very dodgy looking characters putting in friend requests at times, I mean what's a teenage tart want with a pensioner? Don't answer that one I think I can work it out.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes I've had some very dodgy looking characters putting in friend requests at times, I mean what's a teenage tart want with a pensioner? Don't answer that one I think I can work it out.


You'd get locked up if it was the other way round...


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2017)

Justinslow said:


> You'd get locked up if it was the other way round...


I'm not seeing how @dave r would con a teenage tart out of much money, though.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2017)

i hate hills said:


> Ok calm down ....Facebook imo is for f**king losers . When you're out on your bike with your "friends" thats REAL people you can smile and think of said family member and their 200 odd kiddy on friends..........



I recently met an ex-soldier who took to cycling to help with his PTSD. He is a member of a Facebook ex-soldiers cycling group. They've all been through similar experiences so can offer support and advice and relate to each other in a way that people who haven't served on the front line will never be able to. Facebook is great because it makes it easy for them to communicate even though they're spread out all over the country. They have organised many group rides and social events, including a big charity ride from Le Havre to Thiepval to mark the 100th anniversary of the Somme last year.

Shall I tell him you think he's a "f**king loser"?


----------



## Slick (11 Jan 2017)

smutchin said:


> I recently met an ex-soldier who took to cycling to help with his PTSD. He is a member of a Facebook ex-soldiers cycling group. They've all been through similar experiences so can offer support and advice and relate to each other in a way that people who haven't served on the front line will never be able to. Facebook is great because it makes it easy for them to communicate even though they're spread out all over the country. They have organised many group rides and social events, including a big charity ride from Le Havre to Thiepval to mark the 100th anniversary of the Somme last year.
> 
> Shall I tell him you think he's a "f**king loser"?


Nobody thinks he's a loser.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2017)

I'm an ex soldier who's not (any longer) on FB. Am I a loser for not being on it? So dreadfully confusing.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm an ex soldier who's not (any longer) on FB. Am I a loser for not being on it? So dreadfully confusing.



Are you on Instagram? Snapchat? That might just redeem you. Just as long as you're not on Myspace.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm an ex soldier who's not (any longer) on FB. Am I a loser for not being on it? So dreadfully confusing.


Nah you're just a loser.











Sorry mate Facebook made me do it


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2017)

My parish church only posts to Facebook, so that's about all I use Facebook for. Especially on the phone, as it eats data like anything. I quit twitter as well, I cannot stand that president fellow and his tweets.


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My parish church only posts to Facebook, so that's about all I use Facebook for.


Holy Internet of Things, Batman! I knew we had heating controls and bike trackers posting autonomously, but churches?


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2017)

The only person worth following on FB is Wanksy.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Jan 2017)

Another day another cycling hate post, some of the uneducated idiots out there is astounding. 

It was a BBC Midlands post from back in September that popped into my FB feed. 

All I said back is running two cars and a bike I pay my dues to use the road with fuel duty and VAT I pay on multiple vehicles parts etc. 

I don't need a licence to cycle as I am deemed safe to use a car with is a deadly weapon in the wrong hands.


----------



## cubey (14 Jan 2017)

Stopped using FB, waste of time......................


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Jan 2017)

cubey said:


> Stopped using FB, waste of time......................



I am getting that way, it's just nice as I have relatives in other countries so seeing their posts is nice. 

The hate filled nonsense on the other hand has me despairing.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2017)

I binned it when people started getting stupid with each other over Brexit. Don't miss it one bit.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My parish church only posts to Facebook, so that's about all I use Facebook for. Especially on the phone, as it eats data like anything. I quit twitter as well, I cannot stand that president fellow and his tweets.


My cycle club uses facebook to announce rides and events , their website is defunct .

Had an old school friend who thought it was funny to post the two abreast knobbery , i am afraid to say i would be happy if he defriended as i made a point of educating him especially when he started on how he needs room for his mahoosive car .


----------



## cubey (15 Jan 2017)

Everything has it's faults and it is useful for people and groups, as long as the benefits outweigh the flaws then use it.


----------

